# Winter Recipe Challenge



## Guest

Okay, this is open to any dairy goat product, Kefir , cheese, milk. You can use a recipe here, on the net or your own, but it has to be something new. 

To sign up post what you want to make. After you make it tell us how you liked it and post a pic.

Some of you are geeting the Formage Blanc culture from me that would be a great one for the challenge.

I want to make the baked Chevre in the recipe sticky


----------



## Bella Star

:sniffle I dont have any dairy goat milk right now,.....my kefir is on a diet of store bought cow milk till February .


----------



## Guest

If you want to do the challenge, do it with what you have  Trying new dairy recipes will help you use and enjoy your goat milk once they freshen 

Christy


----------



## Ravens Haven

I'll have to think about this, sounds interesting...


----------



## Guest

I'm in. Christy, tell everyone what I'm doing. I can't remember the name. :lol

Sara


----------



## Sondra

Am in for Swedish Ostakaka


----------



## Guest

Sara is making Fromage Blanc from the culture I am Sending out!

If you sent me a SASE I will pm you when I get it so you know your culture is on it's way.

It is perfectly fine for more than one person in the challenge to do the same thing. It is a GREAT way to learn together.

Christy


----------



## Guest

I am in if I have a little time, can't do this before Christmas... But if we have all winter then I am in... and I am not telling what I am going to make, just when it is done...
I just can't wait to eat it.. YUM


----------



## Halo-M Nubians

How about one I already did. Lemon Curd Cheesecake made with 100% chevre. If that counts say so and I will post the recipe. It was HEAVEN!!


----------



## Bella Star

PLEASE Mishael post your recipe as I have lot's of lemon's that are ripe for eating and I was thinking about Lemon Curd and I just LOVE cheesecake !!


----------



## Bella Star

Ok, I got so excited over the Lemon curd cheesecake that I forgot to say..... I'm in on the winter challenge


----------



## Guest

Mishael for the challenge you have to try a NEW recipe  But please do post your Lemon Curd Cheesecake made with 100% chevre! If you need help finding a new recipe to try we'll help you 

Christy


----------



## Halo-M Nubians

Lemon Curd Cheesecake:

Expect a line to form when you unveil this stunning dessert. It's swirled throughout with tangy lemon curd, which amplifies the richness of the surrounding cheesecake. 
Makes 10 servings.

ingredients
For lemon curd

1 teaspoon finely grated fresh lemon zest
1/2 cup fresh lemon juice
1/2 cup sugar
3 large eggs
1/2 stick (1/4 cup) unsalted butter, cut into small pieces

For crust
1 1/3 cups finely ground graham cracker crumbs (5 oz)
1/3 cup sugar
3/4 teaspoon salt
5 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted

For filling
3 (8-oz) packages cream cheese, softened (or 24oz chevre)
1 cup sugar
3 large eggs
3/4 cup sour cream (or chevre)
1 teaspoon vanilla

Special equipment: a 9- to 91/2-inch (24-cm) springform pan
Accompaniment: blueberries
preparation
Make lemon curd: Whisk together zest, juice, sugar, and eggs in a 2-quart heavy saucepan. Add butter and cook over moderately low heat, whisking frequently, until curd is thick enough to hold marks of whisk and first bubbles appear on surface, about 6 minutes.

Force lemon curd through a fine-mesh sieve into a wide shallow dish, scraping bottom of sieve, then cover surface with wax paper. Cool completely, stirring occasionally, about 30 minutes.

Make and bake crust: Put oven rack in middle position and preheat oven to 350°F. Invert bottom of springform pan (to make it easier to slide cake off bottom), then lock on side. 3Stir together crust ingredients in a bowl, then press onto bottom and 1 inch up side of springform pan. Place springform pan in a shallow baking pan and bake 10 minutes, then cool crust completely in springform pan on a rack.

Make filling and bake cheesecake: Reduce oven temperature to 300°F.

Beat together cream cheese and sugar in a bowl with an electric mixer at medium speed until smooth, 1 to 2 minutes. Reduce speed to low and add eggs 1 at a time, beating until incorporated. Beat in sour cream and vanilla until combined.

Pour two thirds of cream cheese filling into crust, then spoon half of lemon curd over filling and swirl curd into filling with a small knife. (Avoid touching crust with knife to prevent crumbs getting into filling.) Repeat with remaining filling and curd.

Bake cheesecake until set 1 1/2 inches from edge but center trembles when pan is gently shaken, about 45 minutes. (Center of cake will appear very loose but will continue to set as it cools.) Transfer springform pan to a rack and immediately run a knife around top edge of cake to loosen. Cool completely, about 2 hours, then chill, uncovered, at least 4 hours. Remove side of springform pan before serving.

Cooks' Notes:
• Lemon curd can be made 1 week ahead and chilled, covered.
• Crust (without filling) can be made 1 day ahead and kept, covered, at room temperature.
• Cheesecake can be chilled, loosely covered, up to 2 days. Cheesecake must be completely chilled before covering to prevent condensation on its surface.



I have made this twice, the first time w/ chevre, second with cream cheese. Both were delicious. When I made the chevre I added a extra drop of rennet and hung until it was pretty dry, almost crumbly and the texture was so thick and rich in the cake. I didn't do blueberries and I didn't flip the bottom of my pan.
Both times I made it I had to make an extra batch of the curd to eat on crackers!

Okay, I'll do a NEW recipe. I've got one, now to see if I can find it! I'll be back


----------



## Guest

My cheese is hanging as I type. :lol I'll post when it's done and flavored. Does anyone have a recipe for a Sun Dried Tomato flavor? 

Sara


----------



## Guest

I put one in the recipe sticky for you Sara!
Christy


----------



## Guest

Thanks Christy!

You know what is really good? I once had some goat cheese that was called Men's Challenge. It was chevre with horseradish. I didn't think I'd like it but it was really good as was their chevre with peppercorns.

Sara


----------



## Sondra

OH and I love horserasdish had it last night on steak.


----------



## Guest

Me too Sondra. In fact, Trisha (Bilrite) and her husband took me (and my husband Scott) out for my birthday last weekend. Guess what we all had? Prime Rib and shrimp. Yummy! 

I make a to die for horseradish sauce that can be enjoyed on beef or pork. Delicious!

Sara


----------



## Sondra

YUMMY

Ok here's the recipe am going to use liquid rennet tho and hope for the best and of course goats milk. The Swedes put lingonberry's over the top. 

Ostkaka (large) 
heat 1 1/2 gal whole raw milk to lukewarm ( I am going to use goats milk) Add 1 cup flour mixed with a little milk and 1 rennet tablet to luckwarm milk. Stir until milk curdles and forms curds. 
Drain whey off the curds, thoroughly. Then: 
Beat together 5 whole eggs, 1 cup sugar, 2 cups cream, 1 tsp. almond flavoring and 1 tsp. vanilla 
Break up curds with fingers and place in a bowl, Pour egg mixture over curds, mixing well, by hand, Bake in a 325 degree oven for one to 1 1/2 hrs 

Ostakaka (small 
1/ gal reg milk. 
1/4 cake rennet disssolved in 1 tbsp cold water. 
1C flour 3/4 C cram 1/2 tsp salt 1/2 cup sugar 
Save out some cold milk to mix with flour. Heat the remainder until lukewarm. Stir in flour and rennet mixture. Let set until thick. Cut in squares and draw of the whey until most of it is gone. Beat 3 eggs and add sugar and cream. Mix in curds. Butter casserole well. Put in mixture and bake in a slow oven, 325 degrees 1 to 1 1/2 hours. 
Top either with lingonberries and sauce. or a grape sauce.


----------



## Guest

I admit it, we are horseradish Lovers here too! I'm going to try it with some chevre' mine is defrosted in the refrigerator and ready to get baked 

Last night I made these, it was the first time I used essential oil for cooking and it was SOOOOO good! Much better flavor than extract and even better than grated orange rind. Also the first time I made these cookies 

Soft Sugar Cookies with Kefir
beat until fluffy: 1 1/2c butter
3c sugar
3 eggs
1/2tea Sweet Orange Essential Oil
add and mix:
6c flour
1 1/2tea baking soda
1 1/2tea salt
1 1/2c kefir
Drop by rounded spoon onto ungreased cookie sheet. Bake at 375* for 15min until lightly golden.


----------



## Sondra

OH am going to have to try those too. Lord I am gona get fat. 
Can I use orange juice I don't have that oil.


----------



## Guest

Well, I made cheese yesterday... and it is delicious! Thanks for sending the cultures Christy. The cheese is so good!

I am going to use several different flavors. The one I tried last night was flavored with: onion, salt, crushed red pepper, paprika, garlic, parsley. Yummy!

Sara


----------



## Guest

Yea! :woohoo

Now how easy was that! I love the formage Blanc (C20) for chevre! The trouble with chevre comes from three main problems. If you do not use rennet with your culture the milk takes sooo long to set that the capric, caprylic, and caproic fatty acids turn your cheese goaty, and/or the over production of lactic acid causes it to get sour. Adding rennet means the curd will set faster but more often than not it comes out tough, rubbery, or coarse, lacking the creamy texture we want from our chevre. 

The reason I choose to use a formage Blanc culture rather than a chevre culture is that some of the chevre cultures allow for the goat flavor to develop. I prefer a clean tasting cheese  The formage Blanc (C20) culture contains rennet.


----------



## Guest

Two things...

The last day for the Winter Recipe Challenge is Feb. 28, 2008. Then we will start our Spring Cheese Challenge.

Also, I won't be putting our challenge recipes in the stickies. So please copy the ones you want to keep. I plan to keep mine in a DGInfo challenge recipe notebook with the name of the challenge and the persons name etc 

Christy


----------



## Guest

Baked Chevre










I made this tonight from thr recipe in the sticky. Warm and yummy


----------



## Sondra

Yum am going to have to try that.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians

Okay, I decided. I have about a million dessert recipes so this is different. For dinner tonight I am making a Chili Relleno Bake. My recipe calls for 3 cups of cottage cheese-I'm going to sub that with chevre that I added a tad more rennet to and drained a bit longer.


----------



## Guest

Yummy! Post a pic if you can 

Christy


----------



## Halo-M Nubians

Dinner tonight...

Chili Relleno Bake

9 eggs, beaten
27 oz (large) can whole green chilies
1 lb. fresh chevre 
1/4 lb Cheddar, thinly sliced

Pour eggs into a 9x13 pan.
Layer in the eggs:
1/2 the Chilies-split and lay flat
1/2 the cheddar
chevre- spoon or crumble over top depending on texture
remaining chilies
remaining cheddar

Press down your layers with a fork to submerge them in the eggs.

Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes or until set.

It was DELICIOUS!

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Sondra

OH my yummy


----------



## Bella Star

MMmmmm ,LOOKS sooo good ! 
I love Chili Relleno's !!


----------



## Guest

Okay how are you all doing on your recipes? I doubled the Christmas Chevre Log recipe from the sticky for Christmas eve, everyone went nuts for it. In the morning I baked what was left over and we dipped Cinnamon rolls in it YUM! 

Christy


----------



## Ravens Haven

I made the Fromage Blanc today, and it is so yummy and so easy it was unreal. Mine turned out so creamy and smooth. THank you Christy for sending me that packet. My husband will go nuts when it gets home. I am going to go get some fresh jalopenos and put in some of it.

Thank you,
Autumn


----------



## Guest

Way to go Autumn! 

Christy


----------



## Sondra

I am trying to collect me enough milk to even get mine made. Darn girls are just not producing now more than what my customers are grabbing up. Should have enough tho this week end as this is one of my slow customer weeks.


----------



## Ravens Haven

I know what you mean, I had to hoard a gallon to make this cheese and it is so good I went to the store and got some herbs, oh I can't wait. My hubby ate some when he got home, he kept saying this isn't any good honey, not at all, yuck. Well that was his way of keeping everyone OUT of his cheese. 

Autumn


----------



## Guest

I am on my second batch of Fromage Blanc in 2 weeks... can't keep it in the fridge! :lol Everyone loves it; even my picky sister who thinks all goat cheese smells like a buck. 

This cheese is so wonderful and easy. Thanks again Christy for sending me the cultures!

Sara


----------



## goatsareus

I'm bumping this up to help remind me to post some of my recipes, ....gotta go milk now!

Beth Zaring
Wellston, Ohio


----------



## buckrun

Wow what a buncha great yummy sounding stuff. 
Where are the 'stickys' ??? I don't really know where to look for recipes.
Will there be a spring challenge?
Making spinach enchiladas tonite with fresh picked spinach that we overwintered under plastic tents and a chevre type cheese made with Flora Danica as the culture with extra drain time. YUM.
Thanks for bumping that up and for sharing all those great ways to a fat belly!
Lee


----------



## buckrun

Sara~ would you share your horseradish recipe?
We have a 2 year old patch of it and I plan to try to make some with fresh ground this year. Love the stuff and love any ideas for using it!
Lee


----------



## buckrun

ok found the stickys
silly me
L


----------

